# Kuebiko Cubing -- timer data exploration



## deadcat (Nov 26, 2018)

Interactive charts and data and stuff.

*http://www.kuebiko-cubing.com/*

More details here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/9zor6j


----------



## deadcat (Dec 1, 2018)

A week of new features! Let me know if you'd like me to add anything.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/a27236


----------



## deadcat (Jan 24, 2019)

New on Kuebiko: WCA data, custom trimmed averages, and sub-X analysis


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/ajgaxh


----------

